# Fack ju Göhte 3: Goethe-Gesamtschule muss ohne Frau Schnabelstedt auskommen



## Kira345 (2. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fack ju Göhte 3: Goethe-Gesamtschule muss ohne Frau Schnabelstedt auskommen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fack ju Göhte 3: Goethe-Gesamtschule muss ohne Frau Schnabelstedt auskommen*


----------



## Odin333 (2. Mai 2017)

Sie war ja schon im zweiten Teil praktisch nicht anwesend, was mich persönlich sehr gestört hat, weil sie eben der perfekte Gegenpol zu M'Barek war.

Die sollten den Film lieber um ein Jahr verschieben und dafür einen ordentlichen Abschluss inkl. Frau Herfurth machen.


----------



## weazz1980 (2. Mai 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Sie war ja schon im zweiten Teil praktisch nicht anwesend, was mich persönlich sehr gestört hat, weil sie eben der perfekte Gegenpol zu M'Barek.
> 
> Die sollten den Film lieber um ein Jahr verschieben und dafür einen ordentlichen Abschluss inkl. Frau Herfurth machen.



Finds auch blöd. Sie gehört einfach dazu.

Bin ja mal gespannt wer jetzt den "Gegenpol" zu Zeki spielen soll...


----------



## JBT (2. Mai 2017)

Find ich blöd, sie gehörte dazu. Aber sei ihr gegönnt, wenn sie als Regisseurin Erfolg hat. Finde Fuck you göthe 2 hat schon nicht mehr die Qualität des ersten Teils gehabt. Da Frage ich mich was im 3. kommt. Zumal man die neueren Schauspieler anscheinend alle nicht kennt. Zumindest bisher nicht. Hoffe der Film wird trotzdem gut, den ersten habe ich bestimmt schon dutzend Mal gesehen.


----------

